# Forgotten Prisoner Box Art Kit- get yours yet?



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I ordered Jeff Yaghers' Forgotten Prisoner back on Feb.9 and just got word today it was just mailed ! Anyone else order this Kit from MIM ? Have you gotten it yet? I'm really looking forward to building and painting this baby ! I should have it pretty soon Have any of you got this or any of the other Aurora Box Art Kits?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ya killing me Mcdee!!! I missed out on the damn thing by a couple of days!!! I knew about it and was getting my shekels together but, as usual, left it a tad too late.
Please, please let us know what it's like when you get it. Mate, excellent score!!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Chris I'll let you know as soon as I get it...funny I heard about it in February and went to order it but it was sold out. At that time the production was only 50 kits ! The next day they upped the run to 70 kits...20 more ! So I jumped on that right away and just got in under the wire.Man with all the models I've amassed I'll have to live to be 200 to get through 'em all...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I saw it all happening on the Clubhouse too. As soon as the 20 extras were announced, I started saving. I've been scoring heaps of the harder to get Auroras lately, and thought I'd have enough time to catch the end of the line.I never learn........

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I had been working on the Pythonkits Giant F.P., about 90% done ...but work has been just crazy lately and haven't been able to complete it yet...looks like I'll be working on them both at the same time...but it will be a good comparative ...this is my first MIM kit and I'd like to collect all the Box Art models but the Forgotten Prisoner has always been my favorite kit so even without the rest...I'm happy 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

He's my favourite Aurora monster too. I really have a thing for skeleton kits.I'd love to get every one I saw!! I've got a carton of Airfix skeletons for conversions. The pirate skeleton was one. I've got another going on the Skilcraft horse skeleton sort of like a warhammer style. I've already got the horse positioned in a rearing pose. I was also thinking of doing a bride-groom dio in a derelict church. If I had the room, I'd like to do a full scale FP but where would I store it?

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah I had been working on the Pythonkits Giant F.P., about 90% done ...but work has been just crazy lately and haven't been able to complete it yet...looks like I'll be working on them both at the same time...but it will be a good comparative ...this is my first MIM kit and I'd like to collect all the Box Art models but the Forgotten Prisoner has always been my favorite kit so even without the rest...I'm happy
> Mcdee


My Forgotten Prisoner came about a week or 2 ago. I have not cracked open the box but I can tell you that it does NOT have a nameplate or even a pic of the kit on the outside of the box. It comes in a white...no print at all on the outside..box. 

I have ALL of the Aurora Boxart kits that have been produced to date from Jeff Yagher still sealed in the box except for one. I am currently working on the Phantom of the Opera kit which was the first and very hard to find these days...still working on it and about 3/4 done! 

Here is an old pic that needs to get updated as I have the Phantom almost 3/4 done already and working on the prisoner behind the bars.

MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

actually the Aurora /PL Forgotten Prisoner isn't hard at all to convert to look like the box art just reposition the hands and head . 
here's my attempt at it . there's a couple more shots in My photos .
i did pick up the Dracula from this series and must say i wish i had the funds to get 'em all . they're top shelf for sure . 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

beck said:


> i picked up the Dracula from this line . these kits are super cool !
> actually the Aurora /PL Forgotten Prisoner isn't hard at all to convert to look like the box art just reposition the hands and head .
> check out my version if ya want . just click on my photos and it should come up i think ( it's the last images i loaded ).
> hb


Hi Beck,

Great job on your PL Forgotten Prisoner!

But I can tell you that it is more than just looking like the box art that attracted me to this line. There is definately a *WOW factor* when you see this kit in the size it is...I think it is scuplted in 1/6 scale and really very very cool! That and that if painted to look like the box art together makes it worth the money in my book!

MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks Triple M . i just tried to insert the photo but musta done somethin' wrong . ah well . 
i gotta agree about the wow factor these MiM kits have . 
hb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey MMM that Phantom looks sweet...After reading all your replies I'm really Stoked to get this kit...I think it will look cool beside my Giant F.P. ...there are a few subtle differences in the Pythonkits F.P. kit the snake on the floor is in the process of devouring the rat...creepy. This kit ought to tide me over until Big Frankie and the Monarch/Moebius avalanche we're all about to experience...we are about to live through the best Monster Model era ever...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What's the Pythonkits FP like Mcdee? I'm giving serious thought to grabbing one. You wouldn't have build pics would you? What's the parts quality like?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I haven't got any pix yet but use the link below and you'll find it
www.nightgallerykits.net 

The piece fits are simply fantastic and there was virtually no clean up...no flash at all... all the pieces needed was a sudsy bath and they were good to go ! The kit itself is huge over 17 inches tall...it too replicates the Box Art...Chris I recommend this kit highly...Al from Pythonkits only casts them as you order them and personally makes each kit,,,packs them and pays for postage right to your door...I got the Giant F.P. ...the giant Guillotine...and the Hanging Tree from him...with no regrets :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Mcdee. I've decided to get one. I'll contact Al soon and put in the order. 
That's an extra peasant for you next hunt!!!!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Right on Chris you won't be disappointed :thumbsup: did you check out the Nosferatu model contest while you were at the site? Scroll down to the bottom and click on the Nosferatu Model Contest First prize is a 100% Glow in the Dark Dr.J...that is One of only 20 made in the World...Yep a Moebius sponsored Monarch Model Contest...very cool...and we should have a Peasant hunt soon
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I 've known about the comp for a while. I want to enter, but I've only got one kit and I'm hoping the glow kits show up in time to get one done. Are you entering?
And yes, we must organize a hunt soon. We'll saddle up Sally for you as a treat.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I plan on entering...although my painting skills are no where near what I've observed in the Gallery...I'm going to enter hoping to get the Pity vote...and who knows?...Ah hell why not... it's all for fun anyway 
Tally ho...
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Hey MMM that Phantom looks sweet......:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Thanks McDee!

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Very cool kit! They are all a little out of my league this year since I am getting married here soon. Great job so far on that Phantom kit, MMM. I still love that floating on water look......don't get rid of that outdoor table! THis a very cool series of kits and I would love to see someones complete built-up collection of them.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Duck Fink said:


> THis a very cool series of kits and I would love to see someones complete built-up collection of them.


Scott,
Here is the definative site for these kits (House of Dracula)...Mike has done a SUPERB job on these...he has set the bar on these for sure...

http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/othermonsters/phantom.html
http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/othermonsters/bamawolfman.html
http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/othermonsters/bamajekyll.html
http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/othermonsters/bamasdracula.html
http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/othermonsters/bamakong.html
http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/othermonsters/bamasbride.html
http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/othermonsters/mortprisoner.html

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Scott,
> Here is the definative site for these kits (House of Dracula)...Mike has done a SUPERB job on these...he has set the bar on these for sure...
> 
> http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/othermonsters/phantom.html
> ...


WOW!!! Yeah he set the bar HIGH.....that is some good stuff. Thanks for this link!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool link...and hey Duckie...:thumbsup:...CONGRATULATIONS ! on your up and coming Wedding!!!!! now if she really loves you... she'll tell you to skip the expense of a honeymoon... and use that money for the entire set of the BOX ART kits...I mean it couldn't hurt to ask...wait a minute...OK it probably will...a bit...maybe you shouldn't take my advice on this one at all...I have been married twice...oh well 3 times a charm  Best I just wish you Luck , Love , and Happiness :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Scott,
> Here is the definative site for these kits (House of Dracula)...Mike has done a SUPERB job on these...he has set the bar on these for sure...
> 
> http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/othermonsters/phantom.html
> ...


Thanks for the kind words and the links to my kits.:wave:

Mike


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got my kit in the mail...very cool stands about 14 inches high and molded in Blue -white -blue sandwiched resin...going to look good standing between my Aurora and Pythonkits FP...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats on your score Mcdee! Now you need the Halloween Cool kit, and your FP collection is complete.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris what is the Halloween Cool Kit? I'm not familiar with that
OMG my ex wife might be right ...don't know everything...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Halloween Cool has skeletons in its inventory. They do a kit with a skeleton, arm,and skull. You supply the rest. Did I mention it's 1/1 scale? I have an article in an AFM mag (villains issue) which takes you through the build and materials used.
www.halloweencool.com/ is the site. They have a FP on their home page. It's a cool site to explore. 

Chris.
ps: If you'd like a scan of the mag article, please let me know. I'm more than happy to send it to you.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That is one cool LIFE SIZE model, Chris...a touch big for my shelf though 
and please...i would love a scan of the mag article :thumbsup:
Thanks Chris
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're a chippie aren't you Mcdee? I'm sure you could knock up a shelf!
I'll dig out the mag and email the article to you today.:thumbsup:
Go on- buy one- I dare you!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well it is only about $60.00 more than the box art model... and I've been wondering how to redecorate my dining room...maybe....just maybe 
Mcdee

Postage would probably be a killer !


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chris,

Would you mind sending me the article as well? That is one cool lifesize kit...so to speak!

Thanks,

MMM


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh WOW, an 8' tall FP kit. that's gauranteed to cause a few divorces. ( now where can I put that ?)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

McDee, I emailed your article yesterday. I had major trouble sending it and I'm still not sure it arrived intact. It ended up being broken up into 85 pieces so it would go. Has it shown up OK?
MMM, I tried sending yours last night. It also had to be broken up but it still won't go! It's 3 pages long so I'll try sending it one page per email. Maybe that'll make it easier. This is the first time I've tried sending scans as attachments and it's a slow learning curve. I'll try sending them in the next couple of hours.

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chris...yup, I got all 85 emails...couldn't see or open any of them.:drunk: Wait until you get this attachment scan thing figured out before you send anymore...can't you scan the doc and save it as a .bmp file? Then send the .bmp file as an attachment? That might work...

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry MMM, I've never even heard of a bmp file! Apart from sending regular emails, basic ebay, and this forum, I can't use a computer. It's driving me even more nutty than I already am!! I'll see if I can get someone to help me figure it out. I hope I didn't block up your emails mate. I can assume the same thing happened with Mcdee. My computer still says your email hasn't been sent and tries to send it every time I go to outlook express.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Nothing yet Chris 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry about that Mcdee. I sent it off yesterday, but it obviously hasn't gotten through. As soon as I manage to get the mess cleaned up, I'll resend it a page at a time. Do you know if there's a difference in sending it as a document, or a photo? Yours was sent as document, MMMs as photo.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm a true Neanderthal when it comes to computers, Chris ...and rely totally on my kids to help me turn the thing on...wish I could be of more help
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Could be your server connection & speed. I got DSL and thought it would improve my speed. It DID get me 768 KBS DOWNload but only 160 KBS UPload. I have trouble on occasion with sending too big emails . I have to wait quite a while for some things to go out.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Dabs. I don't know what any of that means. The email to mcdee was sent nearly 24 hours ago and he still hasn't recieved it. It's in the sent items folder though. The one to MMM is still going and I can't get rid of it yet he says he's already recieved it although it won't open. His was sent at app. 10.30pm. It's now nearly 11.00 am and my computer says it's still sending it!!
My father's looking at the problem now and hopefully it'll be sorted soon.

Chris.:drunk:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

My dad thinks there's bugs through the computer. We have 3 computers here, so I'm using one of the spares. Mcdee and MMM, if you haven't opened the emails I've sent, or if they show up, please delete them straight away!! Dad's resetting the main computer back to Tuesday in the hope that it'll be OK. If that doesn't work, he's reprogramming it with the subsequent loss of all info. I don't even think we can make a back up disc 'cause it'll take the bugs with it. If you can both email me your postal addresses, I'll snailmail copies of the article straight away. It's a really good read and I'm sure you would enjoy it.
I'm really sorry about the hassles boys!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Chris...PM sent....:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cheers Mcdee. You have a PM.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

the Dabbler said:


> Oh WOW, an 8' tall FP kit. that's gauranteed to cause a few divorces. ( now where can I put that ?)


Just tell your wife that you won it...you know using some ' mind powers' and tell her it's a Major Award then put it in the front window for all your neighbors to see...that will win her over ...for sure :thumbsup:
Mcdee 
PS...Don't forget to buy Ralphy that Red Ryder BB gun


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

My Ralphies are all grown up now ( they got a .22 when they hit 10 yrs old ) but I did buy one for my nephew a few years ago, and I had one as a kid. Still have all my eyes too. Wish I had the Red Ryder back, the newer ones aren't the same. Cheaper and not as much oomph !


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Dabs...when I was 12, nothing went together better than my .177 pellet rifle ...firecrackers & Monster Models...:thumbsup: There we're no boring Saturday afternoons when I was growing up 
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

If anyone remembers Red Ryder from the movies can you recall who played his sidekick "Little Beaver" ? ( no snide little jokes here boys !!!)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Why Dabs that would be ROBERT BLAKE :thumbsup: and I'm amazed that you would think any of us would make fun of his name " Little Beaver " 
I mean really... Can anyone here think of anything funny to say about " Little Beaver "  
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You're being obviously facetious there McDee !! I know what goes on in those devious little minds out there in the model web. :devil:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Guilty as charged... Was there ever a time (or age) Robert Blake wasn't making films or on TV ?
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Never that I recall McD. He was in the Our Gang comiedies and was the kid who sold the winning lottery ticket to Humphry Bogart in the Treaure of the Sierra madre.


----------

